# Finally got Her mounted just in time



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's help with wiring and mount questions.

I got the Jeep finished up and plow on just in time for a supposed 2" storm her in MD that we ended up getting 6-8" out of  I plowed form 11 hours with the setup and it did well. Here is a pic..


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome, I like it.


----------



## kstt (Dec 11, 2003)

"Finally got Her mounted just in time "
Are we still talking about the plow?


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

kstt;982841 said:


> "Finally got Her mounted just in time "
> Are we still talking about the plow?


LOL

That too, trying for kid number two right now, so it takes out both situations with one statement..LOL


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

you need to post a few more pics...that is a sweet looking cj


----------

